# Dok hat Geburstag!



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

Habe extra bis 00Uhr00 gewartet um der erste zu sein:

*Dok, dem Gründer, Cheffe und Admin vom Anglerboard hiermit einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!​*
Und auch einen herzlichen Dank fürs Anglerboard!

Keep on rockin`

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Meine Fresse, da hat aber einer mächtig Manschetten vorm Chef. 

Aber auch von mir schon mal an dieser Stelle (unpersönlich) alles Gute!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Auch von mir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :m#g

War seiner Zeit ne tolle Sache das Ding hier auf zu machen.#6 Auch wenn sich nur die wenigsten noch an die Gründertage erinnern können.|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Ich wollte gerade ausmachen und in´s Bett... Aber nun sage ich doch noch:

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!|schild-g|schild-g*

Gute Nacht...|schlafen


----------



## Bushmaster3k (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

na dann |schild-g


----------



## andre23 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l7EbW2Ukxw

auch aus dem weit entfernten land....alles gute und viel gesundheit und dicke fische:q:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischfütterer (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Alles Gute und fette Beute!!!:vik:

Lass dich ma an unseren Teichen sehen...

Gruß#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Dickes Fettes Heppi Börsdei auch aus Schwerin. :vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Denn lass ma heute fröhlich krachen... |schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g

und alles gute zum Geburtstag Dok #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## prophet12 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Glückwunsch auch von mir zu Deinem großen Tag


----------



## Laksos (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Die herzallerliebsten Glückwunsche von uns 5 aus Kölle senden wir dir hiermit zu früher Morgenstund, Chef aller Bosse! 

Wir freu'n uns mächtig, darauf bald gebührend anzustoßen - Alaaf!  |clown::vik:

|schild-g|laola:|jump:|schild-g


----------



## AlBundy (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Glückwünsche auch von der "Bruderschaft" aus dem Norden! ##

...und DANKE FÜR'S BOARD an dieser Stelle! #6


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe extra bis 00Uhr00 gewartet um der erste zu sein:



du alter Kratzer .... :m   

auch von mir einen |schild-g zum birthday !!!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*



> du alter Kratzer ....


Nennt man Freundschaft......


----------



## ollidi (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Cheffe. |wavey:
Vor allem viel Gesundheit.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Auch aus dem Ruhrpott alles gute!|birthday:#g


----------



## MelaS72 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Martin, ich wünsche dir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Glück, Erfolg und vor allem Gesundheit!!!
Feier schön, lass dich feiern, reichlich beschenken und verwöhnen.

LG von der ganzen "S"ippschaft


----------



## vaaberg (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

|birthday:#g

......was schon wieder Burzeltach ?

Alles Gute - vor allem Gesundheit wünsch ich Dir !

Beeil Dich nicht so mit dem Älterwerden - sonst holst Du mich noch ein.


----------



## goeddoek (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Moin Martin |wavey:

Auch von Regina und mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche, alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit :m

|laola:|birthday:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## rob (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

häppi böarstdää tooooo uuuuuuuuuuu :q
alles alles gute zu deinem ehrentag martin!!!
mögen deine wünsche in erfüllung gehen!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum jünger werden.

Allzeit viel Gesundheit und dicke Fische


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit!


----------



## Noby (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Alles Gute auch aus der schönen Stadt Bonn !!!


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Allet Jute zum Burzeltag, Häuptling:vik:#6
Greetz, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Achim_68 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch aus dem Rheinland, lieber Martin!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von uns hier#h.
Mach weiter so.#6

Das Herrhausen Team#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Auch von mir alles Gute und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

|birthday:|laola:|birthday:


----------



## Nordangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Na denn mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag Doc. !!!!!!!!!!


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Moin Moin Martin ,
auch von Claudi, Socke, Teddy Luzzi ,Stina und mir |birthday: . Mögen sich alle Deine Wünsche erfüllen , lasse Dich vom Melanie verwöhnen und wir freuen uns schon auf Euren Besuch im März 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Chrisi04 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Na dann will auch ich noch einmal schnell ein *Happy Birthday* los werden.

Vielen Dank für das Anglerboard ist echt eine super Sache.


----------



## voice (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

na maddin...
alles gute und 157 gesunde kinder...
voice


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Dann mal |birthday:

und vielen Dank für das Anglerboard.#r


----------



## petipet (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!#h

Gruß Peter#h


----------



## Torsk1 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag#h


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

auch von mir nur das allerbeste für dich auch auf diesem weg martin! ich wünsche dir nur das beste und vor allem viel gesundheit... feier schön #6 #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

|schild-g und alles Gute! #6


----------



## Fischer-Dudl (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dok hat Geburstag!*

|schild-g Alles Gute auch von meiner einer. |laola:
Gruß Fischer-Dudl.


----------

